# How long for a match?



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been accepted to egg share and just wondering how long everyone on here waited for a match? Whatever clinic you were at ( if your currently preg ) or are at right now, how long did u wait? Just interested in how long it took everyone.

Thank you  xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Also keen to hear responses. Previously I have heard a few days to 2 months. I am really excited waiting for my bloods to come back so they can start matching me


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Gem (and Vicky)

From memory, I was accepted to egg share around June time and was matched within 4 weeks. I'll be joining you ladies as I have my final bloods on Friday (AMH all done and dusted) so hopefully the matching will start again soon.

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hi

my cystic fibrosis and chromosones were back on friday 21st september and all got signed off then got matched wednesday 26th september... so 5 days!

started my pill 6th october.

nasal spray 27th october.

injections 7th november

egg collection 21st november

embryo trasnfer - 23rd november

official test day - 5th december - i am 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow x


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks ladies, congrats on ur bfp Amy  

Dingle maybe we'll all start treatment together around the same time.

I was interested in seeing the longest anyone has waited at any clinic. Mostly I've read no1s really waited longer than 5 or 6 weeks which is brilliant xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope so, Gem. Always nice to have a cycle buddy


----------

